# Tunes for Late Night Cruise



## aqxsl (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm trying to compile a playlist of some of the best tracks for feeling like a badass while driving around a city at night 

here's what i got so far:

Luomo - Synkro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52tKx7K7-QQ

College & Electric Youth - A Real Hero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8

Telefon Tel Aviv - Sound in A Dark Room
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBMAyb_jKBk

Lusine - Everything Under The Sun
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTJtg3FVqN4

i need more, have any suggestions?  this is important, and needs to be on my desk by thursday night; so make it snappy :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 27, 2012)

What you need for a good drive down a major city on a rainy night is soul and yes, I know it's my kind of music, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0lpityVOiE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj53iyFok8g&playnext=1&list=PL6E9FF005A05FAF05&feature=results_video


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Nov 28, 2012)

*_grins_*

Let's start off with *Miami Nights 1984*._ ALL_ of their songs are great, but I'll choose the most driver-oriented.

Before you head out, you start off with this:

_*Miami Nights 1984 - MN84 Theme*_
[video=youtube;VoaXSNInCC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoaXSNInCC0[/video]


Now we're ready for the rest.

If you catch the sunset, play this:

_*Miami Night 1984 - Sunset Cruise*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snRbau9fQ74

Hope you live near the ocean!

*Miami Nights 1984 - Ocean Drive*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cw_48VSb2s

If it gets a little too dark, don't forge the _High Beams_:

_*Miami Nights 1984 - High Beams*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCXZYn8ggm8

And go easy on the _Clutch_!

_*Miami Nights 1984 - Clutch
*_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64g2RzGmvUk

If all else fails and you mess up, play this:

_*Miami Nights 1984 - The Getaway*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFRMqV4DWkA&feature=related

As long as you're not_ On The Run_, enjoy this one:

_*Miami Nights 1984 - On The Run*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9caRp3HCqs



All songs come from these two albums:
*
Early Summer*
http://www.amazon.com/Early-Summer/...=1354133922&sr=8-2&keywords=miami+nights+1984

_*Turbulence*_
http://www.amazon.com/Turbulence/dp...=1354133922&sr=8-1&keywords=miami+nights+1984

That's it for now. ^^


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;m1ommolvlgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1ommolvlgw[/video]

I'll post more later.


----------



## aqxsl (Nov 30, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> What you need for a good drive down a major city on a rainy night is soul and yes, I know it's my kind of music, too.



dig the soul for sure, but I need a little more electro; ya dig?



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *_grins_*Let's start off with *Miami Nights 1984*._ ALL_ of their songs are great, but I'll choose the most driver-oriented.



f-ing perfect man!  ended up using High Beams



Saliva said:


> I'll post more later.



video down for me


ended up going with an 80s, retro-futurist theme, here's what i gone done used:

- *Luomo* - Synko (see above)

- *Com Truise *- BrokenDate (amazing music video btw, WELL worth watching)
[video=youtube;RMjCxV7u8OA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMjCxV7u8OA[/video]

- *Uusitalo* - Odottava 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xZKc8OLf94

- *Yellow Beach Balls *- Kissing Tail
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyyM3tqZYuY

- *Oneohtrix Point Never* - Returnal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxiWjl9GPhM

- *Miami Nights 1984* - High Beams (see above)

- *College *- A Real Hero (see above)

- *Oneohtrix Point Never - *Computer Vision
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4uBwEfftDg

- *Luomo - *She-Center (Dopest track of the night)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFAsfPMBpiI

i probably like Sasu Ripatti (aka the man behind Luomo, Uusitalo, and Vladislav Delay) a bit too much


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 1, 2012)

Let's give *Lazerhawk* a turn now (again, the ones that I feel are more driver-oriented, but they're all great!).







First from the _*Redline*_ album...

While hopping in your _Dream Machine_:

*Lazerhawk - Dream Machine:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB3ibdil2UM

When you're about to head out:

_*Lazerhawk - Activation*_:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SchRMi0S_u8

Don't get carried away pretending to be the _King of the Streets_ (unknown album. Must be an exclusive!):
*
Lazerhawk - King of the Streets*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyZQUEMZlCU

When you need to pick up the pace:*

Lazerhawk - Pedal To The Metal:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyZQUEMZlCU

But watch the _Redline_!!

*Lazerhawk - Redline*:
[video=youtube;MHaxiOzLams]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHaxiOzLams[/video]

Phew!! _So Close_!

_*Lazerhawk - So Close:*_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6bhwM9-Mlk

When cruising from stoplight to stoplight or in a low-mph zone, with a little scenery:

*Lazerhawk - Star Hustler* (From the *Visitors* album, which I recommend when you decide to cruise space with a slight surreal vibe!):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W5p95vWmr4


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 2, 2012)

Shit, sorry for the fucked up link. I had to copy it manually.

*Byetone - Plastic Star (Session)

H3llb3nt - Modulus

The Prodigy - Wake Up Call

Rabbit Junk - Black

Incubus - Summer Romance (Anti-Gravity Love Song)

Chemlab - Pyromance

Pig - Serial Killer Thriller

Burial - Archangel

Klippa - The Tree

Front Line Assembly - Haloed

Die Warzau - Shakespeare

Homestuck - Heat

edIT - Night Shift (feat. Abstract Rude)

Boris - Black Original*

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;ALQEKlvN20E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALQEKlvN20E[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 3, 2012)

_*Mitch Murder*_ has many great songs, many that I've yet to discover, like the following song I earthed today. It must be an exclusive or from an EP I've yet to find:

_*Mitch Murder - Heading South*_
[video=youtube;ySohK02doYE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySohK02doYE[/video]


Start by getting this album, _NOW_.
*
Mitch Murder - Burning Chrome*





Samples:
http://www.amazon.com/Burning-Chrom..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354590342&sr=301-1

Maybe you'll like this one for a _Late Night Cruise_:
_
*Mitch Murder*_* - Late Night Cruise* (_Television_ EP)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMjC...QbjU6prB-fdHV8AVt31y5My&feature=results_video


Link to his other album _Current Events_: http://www.amazon.com/Current-Event..._shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1354590342&sr=301-2


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 3, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Shit, sorry for the fucked up link. I had to copy it manually.  Hope that helps.



love that Byetone track; love this one more though (it crushes me): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ9GH8Xctpo




ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Start by getting this album, _NOW_.
> *
> Mitch Murder - Burning Chrome*



you kiddin me!?  uh, an album named after my favorite Gibson book?  that deserves an immediate download

you are on FIRE with these tracks; they're all perfect


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Dec 4, 2012)

[yt]mXWXGFMa1hA[/yt]


----------



## Deo (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;snBPM01ugrY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=snBPM01ugrY[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Dec 4, 2012)

This makes me think of a couple of songs in the first post. Maybe it'd fit?
[video=youtube;HlZqTa2GH5k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlZqTa2GH5k[/video]


----------



## Namba (Dec 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;4GDYnzNAEI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GDYnzNAEI4[/video]

Incubus calms my soul. Especially this album.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 5, 2012)

Dude

[video=youtube;wrT-bWSZu4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrT-bWSZu4w[/video]

/thread


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 10, 2012)

2 artists today: *The Outrunners* and *Maethelvin*. 

Both links are convenient artist-specific playlists.


First up, *Maethelvin*:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCFAE9BBF1070D569


Next, _*The Outrunners*_

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL11D8413A4BED550B

Some songs are repeated. Contains versions from other artists that are _so good_...


----------

